# National University's MFA in Professional Screenwriting



## Razor Ramone (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi everyone, I was wondering how National University's MFA in Professional Screenwriting ranks? For clarification here's a link to what the program is about:

http://www.nu.edu/OurPrograms/...grams/MFAScreen.html

At first glance the classes look good and it'd be nice to not have to move to LA and be able to keep my job. However, it sounds like the most important things about a screenwriting grad school are access to internships, ability to network, and to be in LA (not necessarily the classes themselves). 

Does anyone have any experience with this program? If so, how would you rate it and would you say it's worth it? Most importantly, is it better to go to a traditional (more prestigious) grad school instead of an online one?

I'd appreciate any input... thanks!


----------

